# Book about how to choose a couples therapist



## DCMarriageCounselor

Not too long ago my wife, Stacy, and I had a serious marriage crisis. We were headed for divorce if not for our struggles that eventually led to getting good quality help from a professional counselor. From that experience, I wrote a book called Love Under Repair: How to Save Your Marriage and Survive Couples Therapy. I wanted to make it easier for couples to get help and avoid the maze of confusing options that we faced. 

The book is due to come out February 14 2015. However I wanted to post this here to let people know you can get an advanced electronic copy through my Kickstarter campaign, which only has 14 days left. Unfortunately if I don't reach 100% funding the Kickstarter will fail and everyone will have to wait until February for the book. If you're interested in supporting the project there's some pretty cool rewards like the book, of course, as well as 12 other items (see link above) 

To illustrate how we felt when we were faced with the daunting task of choosing a couples therapist, I filmed this video which I think you'll appreciate if you've gone through it. 

I hope this is helpful and thanks for all the support from so many of you that know me on this forum and have sent me a PM. 

Keith


----------

